# Allis Chalmers 7000



## Ac7000 (May 3, 2009)

i have a Allis Chalmers 7000. i dont kno the year. but it has no cab. the 3 point has a problem. the arms will go up but will not go down. it will go down when i have my chisel plow on but thats a heavy thing. were adjusting all the controls. wat do you think the problem is? anyone else have this problem


----------



## Ac7000 (May 3, 2009)

i figured it out. it was the traction booster. the lever wasnt touching the control vaulve. quick fix.


----------

